# Bluetooth and nav question



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 04 330I with ZHP and NAV. has anyone installed the bluetooth in a like car with NAv? If so do the numbers and stuff show up on the nav screen or only on the dash trip computer? Give me the details so I know if I even want to fork over the $$ for the phone and the system.

Thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

http://members.roadfly.com/csauerbry/nav.htm

Scroll down to CPT8000. The Bluetooth module does pretty much the same thing.

Edit: More pics here courtesy of Dave Zeckhausen...
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=858235&postcount=2


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

*more questions*

Ok a few more questions...what is SMS? and I notice the phone button on the nav screen whats this for and the 3 lights at the top right? (I've never seen them lit up and I've thought maybe they work to brighten the screen at day or something but covering them has produced no effect so what are they?)
Was the bluetooth easy to install? I don't like the idea of cutting out the hold in my arm rest for the button.

Thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

msphynx said:


> Ok a few more questions...what is SMS?


Text messaging. Text messages sent to your phone will appear on the nav screen. This appears to be supported only with the newest Bluetooth modules.


msphynx said:


> and I notice the phone button on the nav screen whats this for and the 3 lights at the top right? (I've never seen them lit up and I've thought maybe they work to brighten the screen at day or something but covering them has produced no effect so what are they?)


The are phone status indicators. Not sure which one lights for which condition.


msphynx said:


> Was the bluetooth easy to install? I don't like the idea of cutting out the hold in my arm rest for the button.


You don't have to cut a hole if you don't want to. The hole is only for the pairing button. You can use the pairing button and then tuck it under the cupholders when you're not using it.


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

*pairing button*



alee said:


> Text messaging. Text messages sent to your phone will appear on the nav screen. This appears to be supported only with the newest Bluetooth modules.
> 
> The are phone status indicators. Not sure which one lights for which condition.
> 
> You don't have to cut a hole if you don't want to. The hole is only for the pairing button. You can use the pairing button and then tuck it under the cupholders when you're not using it.


Ok so this all will run me what 450.00 for the latest bluetooth kit for my car? Any specific part number for the ones with SMS capability?

Does this thing include a template for the pairing button? I would want to make darn sure I made a 'perfect' cut, anything less is unacceptable to me. It's gotta look factory installed. I noticed several pics where people installed them off center and such.

btw...i can't get into the NAV system settings I've tried holding the different buttons and no luck. (the service mode) My version is 4 1/30 whatever that means?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

msphynx said:


> Ok so this all will run me what 450.00 for the latest bluetooth kit for my car? Any specific part number for the ones with SMS capability?


All I know is to *avoid* 84 21 6 934 552. That's the first generation ULF which was allegedly very buggy.


> Does this thing include a template for the pairing button? I would want to make darn sure I made a 'perfect' cut, anything less is unacceptable to me. It's gotta look factory installed. I noticed several pics where people installed them off center and such.


Dunno. Someone else can answer that. I suspect no template is provided.
[QUOTE[btw...i can't get into the NAV system settings I've tried holding the different buttons and no luck. (the service mode) My version is 4 1/30 whatever that means?[/QUOTE]
4 1/30 is the latest software.

1. Turn ignition key to pos 2 without actually starting the engine.
2. Press the knob right of the screen to get past the "Accept" legal screen
3. Press and hold the "Sel" rectangular button (right of the screen) for approx 15 sec. The screen goes into service mode.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

alee said:


> Dunno. Someone else can answer that. I suspect no template is provided.


Actually, it does come with a paper template for marking the cutting location.

Too bad I ended up with 552 ULF. Too late to send it back. Maybe I'll replace it if doesn't work out. Won't know until I work up the courage to do the install.


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

*part number*



Spectre said:


> Actually, it does come with a paper template for marking the cutting location.
> 
> Too bad I ended up with 552 ULF. Too late to send it back. Maybe I'll replace it if doesn't work out. Won't know until I work up the courage to do the install.


Yeah circle has that same part number. I wonder what the new part number is.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

msphynx said:


> and I notice the phone button on the nav screen whats this for and the 3 lights at the top right? (I've never seen them lit up and I've thought maybe they work to brighten the screen at day or something but covering them has produced no effect so what are they?)


On the CPT8000 phone kit, the red LED is "no phone connected", the yellow one is "roaming", and the green one is "phone in use".


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

msphynx said:


> Yeah circle has that same part number. I wonder what the new part number is.


Should be 84-21-6-945-387. I ordered mine from Martin at bmwnav.com - he seems to have the best prices.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Too bad I ended up with 552 ULF. Too late to send it back. Maybe I'll replace it if doesn't work out. Won't know until I work up the courage to do the install.


From my experience, I really don't agree with the comments of the 552 ULF being crappy.

I have been using the 552 for nearly a year now, across four different BT phones and 3 different cellular providers: the Sony Ericson T610 (T-Mobile), Siemens S56 (Cingular), Motorola V600 (Cingular) and now the new Motorola V710 (Verizon). I am a very heavy mobile phone user, and I have used the BMW ULF system extensively, often in conference calls for hours.

The 552 performs famously. It syncs reliably and has excellent call quality as reported by listeners. I have asked that question many times. Most listeners do not know I am using a handsfree system, though most still know it is a mobile call.

Verizon's new V710 will definitely need the reportedly upcoming firmware revision from Motorola to get its phonebook working properly. Still, I haven't found that to be much of a problem since I usually just press the button on the steering wheel and dial by voice.

Yes, the newest ULF appears to support SMS. I am not a big SMS user, so that does not hold much value for me.

Just wanted to convey my experience over the last year.

Don


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DN325CI said:


> From my experience, I really don't agree with the comments of the 552 ULF being crappy.
> 
> I have been using the 552 for nearly a year now, across four different BT phones and 3 different cellular providers: the Sony Ericson T610 (T-Mobile), Siemens S56 (Cingular), Motorola V600 (Cingular) and now the new Motorola V710 (Verizon). I am a very heavy mobile phone user, and I have used the BMW ULF system extensively, often in conference calls for hours.
> [...]
> Just wanted to convey my experience over the last year.


A lot depends on the environment (specific car, phone model, and various software revisions). The original ULF worked in the configurations BMW tested with, with the phones available at the time. I'm sure BMW didn't want to keep adding new ULF part numbers "just for fun" - there were a number of issues discovered after the 552 was released. Some of which required new hardware revisions to the ULF, and some of which required only software changes. Unfortunately, the ULF operating software isn't dealer-programmable on the DIS. In fact, I don't think BMW AG has the programming feature either - I believe the units have to go back to Visteon.

The 387 ULF is Hardware 09 / Software 66. I think the 552 is Hardware 05 / Software 38, or possibly even older.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> ...The 387 ULF is Hardware 09 / Software 66. I think the 552 is Hardware 05 / Software 38, or possibly even older.


Agreed, and not to pick a fight, but I find it fascinating to watch people assume that since these numbers have changed, the 387 module MUST be vastly better. That is often untrue in the automotive industry and in life.

For all we know, BMW and/or Visteon just cost-reduced the dickens out of it and raised the price! Sure, they probably added some "features" along the way to sell the change internally and thru the distribution channel. As a member of the strategy-development team for a large manufacturing company, that seems equally likely to me. It is especially true of new technology - high product cost at the beginning of the component life cycle and cost-reduced over time.

So maybe the 387 IS better. But I wouldn't just assume it is. Sounds like a back-to-back is in order. 

Don


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DN325CI said:


> For all we know, BMW and/or Visteon just cost-reduced the dickens out of it and raised the price! Sure, they probably added some "features" along the way to sell the change internally and thru the distribution channel. As a member of the strategy-development team for a large manufacturing company, that seems equally likely to me. It is especially true of new technology - high product cost at the beginning of the component life cycle and cost-reduced over time.


Well, there's a matrix of options in the ULF:

o Voice commands (yes / no)
o Language (English / German / etc.) if voice commands are installed
o SMS support (yes / no)

So that accounts for a lot of part numbers. However, BMW doesn't seem to be in any danger of running out of 552 ULFs any time soon, so even if the newer styles cost only 50% of the manufacturing cost of the 552, it wouldn't make sense to make them until the stock of 552's runs down, unless there is some other reason why the 552 isn't suitable for the application.

If I get the time next week, I'll do inquiries on the BMW NA and BMW AG inventory levels for the various ULF part numbers and report the results.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> ...it wouldn't make sense to make them until the stock of 552's runs down, unless there is some other reason why the 552 isn't suitable for the application.


Not true at all, Terry, though I respect your perspective.

Hopefully I don't come off pompous here. If you drain the distribution channel of 552's you still have to refill it with 387's. Doing it simultaneously is one strategy to minimize stock-outs, and is often employed on popular items, which the ULF may or may not be.

Changing the part number, however distasteful to the channel participants who hate part number proliferation (and there are many), is the only real way to track the change thru the channel, especially for global companies. That's why P/N's are usually revised for even the slightest of changes. BMW is as notorious as anyone for changing P/N's on minor part differences.

It just depends on a company's chosen strategy and objective. So I maintain that it is equally likely that the 552 has the same (or possibly better!) quality of performance than the 387. We just don't know without a comparison.

Don


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DN325CI said:


> Not true at all, Terry, though I respect your perspective.
> 
> Hopefully I don't come off pompous here. If you drain the distribution channel of 552's you still have to refill it with 387's. Doing it simultaneously is one strategy to minimize stock-outs, and is often employed on popular items, which the ULF may or may not be.


Well, I'd have to see how many 552's there were in the US and in Germany, as well as seeing how rapidly those numbers changed over time.


> Changing the part number, however distasteful to the channel participants who hate part number proliferation (and there are many), is the only real way to track the change thru the channel, especially for global companies. That's why P/N's are usually revised for even the slightest of changes. BMW is as notorious as anyone for changing P/N's on minor part differences.


I can cite a number of counter-examples, where the part number doesn't change although there are major changes to the part - for example, there are two different MK IV NAV computers with the same part number. One supports Sirius, the other doesn't.

In other cases, many ETK parts map to a single part number to reduce the number of parts needed to be kept in inventory. 


> It just depends on a company's chosen strategy and objective. So I maintain that it is equally likely that the 552 has the same (or possibly better!) quality of performance than the 387. We just don't know without a comparison.


I'm pretty sure the 552 doesn't do SMS, but that just moves it elsewhere in the option matrix. For all I know, there's a current part which also doesn't have SMS capability.

I think we can both agree that the BMW Bluetooth roll-out was botched horribly. For a long time, the CPT8000 was discontinued and the Bluetooth kit wasn't yet available. Then the parts in the kit (mainly the ULF) were superseded rapidly, without communication to the dealers, who still have the information flyers from early 2003 and the matching part numbers. Some part numbers are in the ETK but aren't available, while others aren't in the ETK but are available. In Europe, there are phone-specific cradles, while in the US we get to drill out our consoles for the pairing button and don't get a place to charge the phone or connect the antenna. The instructions show the wrong pins removed in the wiring harness. There's the "maybe you need it, maybe you don't" for the SES plug. Kit part numbers for "older" cars aren't always correct. And for cars more than 2 years old, there are no sanctioned kits (although it can be made to work with adapter cables). And don't even get me started on the BMW Assist / Bluetooth mess.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I can cite a number of counter-examples, where the part number doesn't change although there are major changes to the part...


Yep, every company has exceptions. No lack of those in the world.



Terry Kennedy said:


> I think we can both agree that the BMW Bluetooth roll-out was botched horribly... And don't even get me started on the BMW Assist / Bluetooth mess.


Amen Brother Kennedy. I am in agreement with you there. You are so right. What a disaster.

Don


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> On the CPT8000 phone kit, the red LED is "no phone connected", the yellow one is "roaming", and the green one is "phone in use".


By the way, I swapped out the CPT8000 for the Bluetooth kit in my wagon today, and I'm very impressed with the functionality. In particular, these things stand out:

1) The ring is a lot better than the CPT8000. With the CPT, I'd tell my passengers not to panic if the phone rang (it was ear-splitting and very strident). The Bluetooth ring is a lot better.

2) The audio path is a lot cleaner. With the CPT, there was always some background "hash" noise from the audio cables picking up stray RF. This happened both with and without the external antenna connected to the cradle. It was most obvious when opening the CPT phone before making a call (see below).

3) This integration was actually done by somebody with a clue. The CPT kit was a mishmash of components and acted like it was shipped the first time the programmer got something working - for example, if you wanted to access voicemail, you would have to open the phone (which cuts off the audio to the car speakers) and dial your PIN. And then you'd have to listen to the phone, because when you closed the phone, you'd hang up the call. Conversely, opening the phone while there was no call in progress would mute the car audio until the call was answered, at which time you'd have to use the handset. Weird. With the Bluetooth kit, you can open or close the phone and dial voicemail commands and all the responses come over the car speakers.

This is with the Motorola V710, so I don't currently get phonebook transfer, SMS, or signal strength indications on the NAV display.

I am probably the only person crazy enough to attempt this install in a wagon. There is a kit for this, but it just proves how wacky the German engineers are that came up with it. The ULF and bracket mounts between the frame and the outer body in the wheel well, and you have to gut the car to get to it, including removing the whole navigation / CD assembly and the felt liner behind it (click for larger images):

Everything apart:


Back together:


I only had one problem - my CPT kit inserted adapter harnesses between the car's SA640 pre-wire and the CPT kit. I correctly disconnected the TNC-FAKRA antenna adapter, but missed the 12-pin ELO-ELO adapter. So I had an un-necessary adapter between the pairing button and the prewire. Pushing the pairing button caused random effects on the NAV computer (often acting like MENU was pressed). Once I removed the un-necessary adapter, the phone paired properly.


----------



## BLACK ACS S3 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just got a bluetooth system for my 2003 BMW X5 4.6is and it is great I recomend it.


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

*Pairing Button*

After researching this I'm just wondering. The pairing button they want you to install. Is this really needed? I have the same button on my steering wheel and the instructions in the users manual state it has the 'same' function as this button they want you to cut into your beamer to install.

Has anyone bothered to try the steering wheel button instead of installing this pairing button?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

msphynx said:


> After researching this I'm just wondering. The pairing button they want you to install. Is this really needed? I have the same button on my steering wheel and the instructions in the users manual state it has the 'same' function as this button they want you to cut into your beamer to install.
> 
> Has anyone bothered to try the steering wheel button instead of installing this pairing button?


I was unsuccessful in using the steering wheel button for pairing. However, that is probably something you'll do very rarely, so you could just leave the pairing button tucked into the center console rather than mounting it. However, with the armrest down you don't see it at all, and if you cut the hole cleanly it looks factory-installed, so you may want to go ahead and mount it.


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I was unsuccessful in using the steering wheel button for pairing. However, that is probably something you'll do very rarely, so you could just leave the pairing button tucked into the center console rather than mounting it. However, with the armrest down you don't see it at all, and if you cut the hole cleanly it looks factory-installed, so you may want to go ahead and mount it.


I'm just wondering if perhaps this wire strand connects somehow into the steering wheel so that you could simply 'jumper' this connector in one or more places and skip the darn thing all together and use the steering wheel button instead. Seems stupid if BMW didn't think of this.

Anyone got wiring diagrams for the e46 you can post for the steering wheel and this connector perhaps they tie in somewhere?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

msphynx said:


> I'm just wondering if perhaps this wire strand connects somehow into the steering wheel so that you could simply 'jumper' this connector in one or more places and skip the darn thing all together and use the steering wheel button instead. Seems stupid if BMW didn't think of this.
> 
> Anyone got wiring diagrams for the e46 you can post for the steering wheel and this connector perhaps they tie in somewhere?


I'm pretty sure the steering wheel buttons (aside from the horn) are muxed into the bus, as there aren't enough wires in the slipring for individual signals.

The pairing button has 3 wires. In the 18-pin ELO connector in the center console, pin 1 is the actual pushbutton contact, pin 2 is ground, and pin 3 is the variable-voltage for the instrument cluster dimmer (the pairing button is illuminated). Pin 1 heads to the back of the car where it shows up in the phone/SES harness, though I don't know the connector and pin number offhand.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I was unsuccessful in using the steering wheel button for pairing. However, that is probably something you'll do very rarely, so you could just leave the pairing button tucked into the center console rather than mounting it. However, with the armrest down you don't see it at all, and if you cut the hole cleanly it looks factory-installed, so you may want to go ahead and mount it.


From what I read on another thread on another forum, the pairing button found under the armrest is also used to hand the call back from the car to your handset if you were having a conversation and needed to walk away from your vehicle.

I don't have the Bluetooth kit installed in my Touring yet so I don't know if the steering wheel button offers this same function. Maybe one of you with the Bluetooth pairing button can test this out.

Terry, as an aside, have you written up a DIY for getting the Bluetooth kit in your Touring? I'm in the process of collecting the needed parts and know that there is a lot of work involved in working in the rear end of a Touring. I have the Bluetooth kit and am waiting to get the telephone pre-wire harness from someone who happens to have an extra one. Canadian E46 variants do not come with telephone pre-wire (640) installed unless factory ordered. I don't have the telephone pre-wire nor NAV but I figured anything to do with Bluetooth and the Touring will be of great help.

I'm also going to install the tilt sensor for the OEM alarm at the same time that I install the Bluetooth kit since I'll be taking tons of stuff apart in the rear.

Anyway, if you have anything in the way of a DIY, I would greatly appreciate it. I've been to your web page and am a big fan of the stuff you've done with your Touring.

Thanks,

Santiago


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

santiago said:


> Terry, as an aside, have you written up a DIY for getting the Bluetooth kit in your Touring? I'm in the process of collecting the needed parts and know that there is a lot of work involved in working in the rear end of a Touring. I have the Bluetooth kit and am waiting to get the telephone pre-wire harness from someone who happens to have an extra one. Canadian E46 variants do not come with telephone pre-wire (640) installed unless factory ordered. I don't have the telephone pre-wire nor NAV but I figured anything to do with Bluetooth and the Touring will be of great help.


I didn't write anything up when I did the install, since I had a CPT8000 installed and therefore a lot of the steps are different (removing the CPT TCM and SES boxes, un-doing a bunch of cabling, etc.).

I used the DIY by Adam Hicks (click here) and the instructions in the kit (click here). The only hard parts are disassembling the back of the wagon (see my previous pictures) and figuring out how to slide the ULF and bracket into the fender well. Visually, it is pretty obvious where everything goes, but it takes some wiggling to get everything into there.


> Anyway, if you have anything in the way of a DIY, I would greatly appreciate it. I've been to your web page and am a big fan of the stuff you've done with your Touring.


Thanks! In my next update I'll add the pictures I took of the Bluetooth install, but I think I posted them all here already.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I didn't write anything up when I did the install, since I had a CPT8000 installed and therefore a lot of the steps are different (removing the CPT TCM and SES boxes, un-doing a bunch of cabling, etc.).


Sounds sort of like my situation in that I have to lay down the telephone pre-wire. Not quite a standard installation. I'm hoping the telephone pre-wire kit I'm getting from this person is compatible with the Touring. I'll only find out next week when he gets back to his hometown so that he can send me the part numbers he's going to sell me.

I did come across a decent write-up of someone taking apart the rear of his Touring to install the tilt sensor for the OEM alarm. Using that and the pictures you have of the Bluetooth bracket and ULF module I should be okay. Here's the URL of that DIY. http://www.g-team.org/BMW/


----------



## McBubbalot (Sep 4, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*



Terry Kennedy said:


> I didn't write anything up when I did the install, since I had a CPT8000 installed and therefore a lot of the steps are different (removing the CPT TCM and SES boxes, un-doing a bunch of cabling, etc.).
> 
> I used the DIY by Adam Hicks (click here) and the instructions in the kit (click here). The only hard parts are disassembling the back of the wagon (see my previous pictures) and figuring out how to slide the ULF and bracket into the fender well. Visually, it is pretty obvious where everything goes, but it takes some wiggling to get everything into there.
> Thanks! In my next update I'll add the pictures I took of the Bluetooth install, but I think I posted them all here already.


A very useful information. now I can upgrade my installed CPT8000. To do the upgrade, why do I have to replace or remove my TCM and SES Voice Input Activation modules that already installed with the ULF Control Module? Can I leave it as is, just add the ULF Module and the bluetooth antenna?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

McBubbalot said:


> A very useful information. now I can upgrade my installed CPT8000. To do the upgrade, why do I have to replace or remove my TCM and SES Voice Input Activation modules that already installed with the ULF Control Module? Can I leave it as is, just add the ULF Module and the bluetooth antenna?


Ypu don't have to physically remove them, but you need to disconnect them (the SES so you can install the SES jumper plug, and the TCM so you can connect that connector to the ULF).


----------



## msphynx (Jul 29, 2004)

*Just installed it*



Terry Kennedy said:


> Ypu don't have to physically remove them, but you need to disconnect them (the SES so you can install the SES jumper plug, and the TCM so you can connect that connector to the ULF).


I just installed my bluetooth kit!!! Well most of it anyhow, still waiting to get the ULF module then i'll be finished with it. Will I need to get my sysem programmed for it at the dealer???? (2004 330I zhp with nav)

Some lessons I learned on the install that might help others....

1. Drilling out your console for the button......Make your marks really well with a pencil until they are nice dark lines, then drill into the center with the dremmel bit that has a ball on the end. Then take the drillbit that will cut sideways and in order to do a 'perfect' job you have to take it slow and with steady hand. ALWAYS shave just a slight bit off until you get to the edge of your pencil mark. If you try to shave more than a hair at a time the bit will GRAB into the plastic and get irratic. Just a little at a time and in no time you'll be at the edge of the pencil marks, once outlined and to the edge of the pencil marking take a 3 sided file that's the size of a pencil and use the roughest side to slowly take down to the last part of pencil mark showing (the 3 sided file makes for perfect corners for the buttons too!) once all of the pencil lines are almost completly gone move to the smoothest side and finish the last bit from the INSIDE making a 45 degree angle. (take some good scissors and cut the rib of plastic at a 45 angle AWAY from the hole, this makes the button fit very snug) then your done with perfect results!

2. The antenna...they suggested to use nails to hold everything in place in the DIY writeup, man take it the easy way! You see those screw clips that are on the pieces where the antenna is to go, well grab a flathead screwdriver and push (pull) them off the pieces from underneath, then put your antenna in place and PUSH them back onto the places where they were and they fit perfectly over the antenna (it even has holes JUST FOR THIS!!) made it VERY simple and quick to reinstall everything plus I know it's held reallly well.

Hope these lessons learned helps make someones life easier with their install!

Now to just get the darn ULF module so I can hook up the final piece and have my system working!!! (got the v600 motorola phone, pretty kick butt if you ask me! I love it!) :bigpimp:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

msphynx said:


> 2. The antenna...they suggested to use nails to hold everything in place in the DIY writeup, man take it the easy way! You see those screw clips that are on the pieces where the antenna is to go, well grab a flathead screwdriver and push (pull) them off the pieces from underneath, then put your antenna in place and PUSH them back onto the places where they were and they fit perfectly over the antenna (it even has holes JUST FOR THIS!!) made it VERY simple and quick to reinstall everything plus I know it's held reallly well.


There are a couple of other holes in the rear ashtray holder. A second screwdriver sufficed for me to maneuver the antenna into place without issue. It did take me a while to figure that out. Couldn't find nails and spent too much time trying to find a substitute. :tsk:


> Now to just get the darn ULF module so I can hook up the final piece and have my system working!!! (got the v600 motorola phone, pretty kick butt if you ask me! I love it!) :bigpimp:


Yup, the V600 works nicely with the BMW Bluetooth setup. Too bad leaving Bluetooth running on the phone really eats into the battery life.


----------



## gene2598 (Jul 10, 2004)

*2005 330ci*

Ok, question:

I ordered a 2005 330ci. Performance Pkg and Cold pkg. and Navigation. NO BMW ASSIST! I want bluetooth, but I am afraid to ask my dealer. He is a rep from Pentagon Car Sales (military sales program). He really doesn't know ****, so I hate asking him questions. He is just interested in selling a car.

Anywho. I want Bluetooth, but I don't know what I need. Does the 2005 come with pre-wired for a bluetooth module? My steering wheel will have the button allowing for a phone, but I don't really know if that's important at this point.

Can I just order the Module? Do I need any Install Kit? What are my options?

Thanks!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I can't speak to the 2005 models specifically, but I think you'll need the install kit if your car is capable of using Bluetooth. This includes the pairing button and the antenna if I understand how the elements are separated. The module (ULF) comes separately. You may need a mounting bracket (I ordered one to save the hassle and turned out not to need it) and a voice jumper (plugs into one of the cables in the truck).

Info on 2004 Assist to Bluetooth conversion can be found here.


----------

